# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Webcam águila imperial ibérica

## santy

Os dejo el enlace a una página en la que el grupo "Seo Birdlife", monta todos los años una webcam para controlar el desarrollo de un nido de águila imperial, por si a alguien le puede interesar.
El año pasado, no se pudo ver nada por problemas técnicos, el anterior eligieron otro apostadero para el nido, pero en el 2011, se pudo seguir toda la evolución de la cría, y a mi me gustó bastante.
Este año parece que ya están preparando el nido, y con suerte podremos ver en directo las evoluciones de la pareja y los posibles pollos.

http://www.seo.org/webcam-aguila-imperial-ave/

ese es el enlace a la página de la webcam, y también pongo el de la página principal, si os interesa y la ojeáis un poco explica todo el seguimiento, y los de los años anteriores.

http://www.seo.org/

Un saludo a todos-

----------

frfmfrfm (02-mar-2014),nando (02-mar-2014),sergi1907 (20-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Por si le interesa a alguien, la hembra está incubando ya en el nido y si no se malogra volveremos a ver todo el proceso de cría, espero que así sea ya que el año que lo pude seguir, fue muy interesante, al menos para mi.
Por cierto, en la misma página de seo, esta mañana me he enterado que también han instalado otra cámara en la que se puede ver un nido de halcón peregrino en la torre del Museo de América en Madrid, y también están incubando, así que lo seguiré también.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-mar-2014)

----------

